# DmC: Devil May Cry discussion



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 13, 2011)

Guys I don't remember when I was played DMC 4 But its feel like ages. I am very curious about the next part and I hope you guys want to pump your adrenaline again. I start digging Google bhai and got few things to share with you for discussion. According to the rumour the Game Informer stating that Devil May Cry 5 is currently in the works over at Cambridge-based developer Ninja Theory. It’s going to be developed by Ninja theory a western gaming company and they are same developer who developed Heavenly Sword. But I am not sure about title it be same DMC 5 or may be different, just for discussion we can use DMC 5 title. 
*
Images and Video
*
*img8.imageshack.us/img8/2829/devilmaycry5ps3on3.jpg

*polaritygamers.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/dmc5_dante.jpg *bloggeritis.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/DmC.jpg *quizilla.teennick.com/user_images/I/IJ/IJA/IJAELI/1285896700_4924_full.jpeg  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *www.badrobotninja.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/devilmaycry5-11.jpg *www.made2game.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/TGS_Trailer_Screengrabs_028.jpg *www.made2game.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/TGS_Trailer_Screengrabs_023.jpg *www.made2game.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Devil-May-Cry-Dante.jpg 
[youtube]3ZciN6naDu4[/youtube]


Dante looking smart and demons are more flexible, I think if silent hill monster add with these demons then how its sounds. But my concern is not with how the character looks, the main part is game play which we enjoy most remember air attacks, combos and his weapons. 

*
Release Date *


When I check the releasing date of DMC 5, but unfortunately I found nothing on officially channel like  Vgreleases 


*i.imgur.com/yDn4K.png. 


However someone posted an image in facebook (semi-official channel) 


*i.imgur.com/XbJbB.png.




 As you can see in the image it shows 15.10.11 for 360 @69.99.If this information is accurate then we have to wait for a long time.  I don’t think so it will be release on this date because they've been working on it for the past two years. I welcome your valuable comments and also waiting for more information from you hard core gamers .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Actually there is very less information about this game and even those are mainly unofficial. There is no official on anything regarding this game but well I liked the DMC4 very much and looking forward to this one.

Here are some screenshots of the game
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2010/257/605602_20100915_640screen001.jpg
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2010/257/605602_20100915_640screen002.jpg
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2010/257/605602_20100915_640screen003.jpg
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2010/257/605602_20100915_640screen004.jpg
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2010/257/605602_20100915_640screen005.jpg
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2010/257/605602_20100915_640screen006.jpg
Last one is kinda cool just like Dante's old tomes huh.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Please capcom, you took the leap of faith, just make sure you survive.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



			
				JojoTheDragon said:
			
		

> Please capcom, you took the leap of faith, just make sure you survive.


Yes Indeed. Going from old school medieval time to a modern era and no news about Nero yet. When he was introduced in DMC4 I thought he would be a permanent in DMC series from now on but looking at the news that doesn't seems to be true. Most DMC4 lovers like Nero combat style more than Dante and they are just eliminating him for good and that really is a leap of faith.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

^ Nero was great. But I don't think Nero will be there forever. DMC is dante's story and Should be dante's story. Most of the players liked it, Nero because it was new and nuanced. If you ask me... enough. Dante took backseat for one game. Now it is the time to take the full leash.

The only thing that disappointed me was, the westernization of the game development. Japan guys made 3 kick ass DMC games. I have lot of love for Ninja Theory. Their Heavenly Sword, was spectacular. But I am not sure if they are going to reproduce the same awesomeness that Capcom Japan did. 

And this game isn't named DMC 5. It is just DMC.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

^^ Actually playing with Dante is kinda difficult with his many type of combat styles and need to change them according to the needs.
But I don't think that completely going from old age to modern age will do. I mean I like tombs and other old stuffs in DMC and thats the beauty of it by removing that they are changing the whole damn environment of this game and thats a big risk. 
Yeah name is Devil May Cry only. If you can please change the name of thread.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

First of all, this isnt Devil May Cry 5, its just DMC - a reboot!
I was a little disappointed about Dante's looks initially, but Ninja theory are really good at character developement, so you never know.
Then again, its a console exclusive, and no way it will be on PC


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

awww...man it hurts....console exclusive....

though i only played DMC 3...i liked it very much....virgil was kickass too ....


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Is Ninja Theory & Team Ninja same???
DMC is gonna be rocking....
& I like the attitude of Dante much better than Nero....

Bad news is only Console exclusive


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



Zangetsu said:


> Is Ninja Theory & Team Ninja same???



Nope.
Ninja Theory are the guys who developed *Heavenly Sword, Enslaved*.
official website - *www.ninjatheory.com/

Team Ninja are the guys behind *Dead or Alive, Ninja Gaiden, Meteriod*.
official website - *teamninja-studio.com/



Zangetsu said:


> I like the attitude of Dante much better than Nero....



I dont hate Nero, but hez a piece of garbage 
Probably Capcom thought western audiences will like some simplified version of Dante, and created Nero.

Btw, I heard that this game[DMC] is developed using Unreal engine?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



gameranand said:


> ^^ Actually playing with Dante is kinda difficult with his many type of combat styles and need to change them according to the needs..



Difficult? No wai. Challenging, yes. I think you are feeling dante difficult coz you might be new to the series. I played all of the DMC games, and I can tell you that Dante is the perfect character. Nero is just over powered. Thats why you feel him powerful.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

*Devil May Cry movie adaption in the works*

Screen Gems is currently in charge of bringing the project to life. Capcom have so much as confirmed it themselves.

Screen Gems was also responsible for bringing the Resident Evil movies into fruition, starting way back in 2002. A Mr. Kyle Ward has been hired to write the script. The story will apparently revolve around Dante hunting down and executing demons in order to avenge his mother’s murder.

There’s word yet regarding who’s being cast as who, and I’m not sure if there’s anyone out there who can bring Dante to life quite like Reuben Langdon was able to, but it will be interesting to see who gets the gig. Speaking of which, it’s not yet clear which version of Dante we’ll be seeing brought to the big screen — I imagine many will be wanting to see “Classic Dante” given his own movie, rather than the younger Dante from the upcoming DmC reboot that hasn’t been especially well-received by long-term fans of the series.

Source


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



			
				Piyush said:
			
		

> awww...man it hurts....console exclusive....


Don't worry Capcom cares about PC gamers they will most probably release this game on PC after some months of release as they do normally.



			
				vamsi said:
			
		

> Difficult? No wai. Challenging, yes. I think you are feeling dante difficult coz you might be new to the series. I played all of the DMC games, and I can tell you that Dante is the perfect character. Nero is just over powered. Thats why you feel him powerful.


Well yes DMC4 is the only DMC game I have ever played at all so you are right I am new. Yeah but his hand rocks. Pulling throwing and what not. You can kill all the enemies even without touching the ground once you are in sky.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

More info about this game will be revealed at this year's *E3*. Stay tuned.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

I want Rueben Landgon to be dante in this movie  because he's a actor and a stuntman.

[youtube]zSxzRuX3m8Y[/youtube]


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

^^ a movie of Devil may cry is coming??? When ???


----------



## NainO (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



> I like the attitude of Dante much better than Nero....



I like Vergil's attitude 

And playing with Nero is nowhere as exciting as playing with Dante. He certainly lacks variety in combos. Inclusion of Vergil would be wayyyyy better than Nero...

BTW new Dante looks like he's on high dose of weed, in desi "charsi"


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



gameranand said:


> ^^ a movie of Devil may cry is coming??? When ???



I think you miss one post.Please check post   #12


----------



## gameranand (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Yeah I missed that. Will watch movie whenever it releases.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Me to.I hope you guys are enjoying here.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

I donno a thing about the story of DMC but its one of the biggest franchise of Capcom thats why I am looking forward for the movie as well as game. Damn I love Dante specially his dialogues with anyone he has he damn good and kinda rude attitude. Loved the way he killed the bosses of DMC4 with those special powers.


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

*Retrospective: Devil May Cry 4*
Found out this article. I liked it and is worth a read if you are a DMC4 fan.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 22, 2011)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Thanks for update.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Check this extended gameplay :

[YOUTUBE]RCGxEAgS_QE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Thanks viky, awesome man my x360 controller is waiting for air killing. Any releasing date ?


----------



## RahulB (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

I hope they don't screw the franchise in the new movie.... remember Doom. I am little uncertain about the new movie... How will they pull of the over the top moves of Dante.....

Also can someone please tell me about the engine used.. Ninja Theory is making the game instead of Capcom Japan. Will they use Capcom's Framework MT or something else..
No PC support aww 

P.S - I don't like the new design of Dante...


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

*@ NIGHTMARE*

It will be announced this year mate. The videos just show work in progress.

*@RahulB*

Unreal Engine 3 is being used instead of MT framework. Looks very good overall. Btw this is a complete reboot of the dmc franchise. Lets see how the new
character of dante develops in the course of time.


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

So here is the thread. i was looking for it, and though no one created.
I'm waiting for this masterpiece.

But i like MT FRAMEWORK more.
Hope it'll come to PC on the same date as consoles.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

@vickybat

Where did you come to know about the engine....
And why did they ditch framework MT.... maybe because documentation for Framework MT is in Jap..

@kola2842 

Same here I like Framework MT more, and it is not like MT Framework is old it is a new engine, I wonder why capcom will not use it... maybe they will use it RE:6

Checked out a "Secret" video of DMC, it is very cool, I wish the sound effects be changed a bit, I grown little tired of all whoosh and clank sounds, I wish they replace it with crunchier SFX!


----------



## Alok (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

^^Yes they are using mt framework for resident evil 6.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

^MT framework is superb engine


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



RahulB said:


> @vickybat
> 
> Where did you come to know about the engine....
> And why did they ditch framework MT.... maybe because documentation for Framework MT is in Jap..



Check *Here *

Its clearly written that the engine used is Unreal Engine 3. Capcom's in house developers use MT framework. This time ninja theory must have chose UE3. Nevertheless, the game looks spectacular in its hack and slash demeanor.


----------



## RahulB (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Thanks for the link...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Who is next 

[YOUTUBE]JIbmZeBRBZs[/YOUTUBE]


i hope capcom releases DMC5 sometime next year with a fresh new battle system and main protagonist offcourse being the old white haired cocky badass Dante.. driven by an awesome storyline which by the way involves and includes Vergil!!!!! On the contrary this so called DmC's character should not be named Dante and the name of the game should be changed, not Devil may cry.. ..The gameplay still looks good though..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

1.the game is called DMC :devil may cry.*Not Devil May Cry 5*(capcom's smart enough since if this game goes a flop they can always say its a "Spin-off" and is not a part of the series created by capcom)
2.this is supposed to be a prequel featuring a 15-year old dante stuck in some pseudeo-demonic city called "LIMBO" (but f**k this character  is  not dante.the dante i know has white hair,looks cool and is well built.this guy is a malnourished,possibly drug addicted, uncool outlaw with mental problems
also, seems this "dante" is the son of an angel and demon,which is contradictory to original DMC cannon which says that Dante was the son of a mortal woman and a demon Sparda

)
3.available  for xbox 360,ps3 and *PC*
DmC: Devil May Cry - The Devil May Cry Wiki - Devil May Cry 4, Devil May Cry 3, Devil May Cry 2, and more
DmC will be on pc


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



Zangetsu said:


> ^MT framework is superb engine


Good for Consoles.
Dirt On PC.
Doesnt even supports proper real time shadow and light rendering.
Not capable of large scale environment rendering.Most of Big Scenes in MT Based Games is prendered stuff or "fake backdrop".
Sucks in KeyMapping System while Porting Games to Consoles.
Capcom dont bothers to even embed a proper PC Keyboard-Mouse Control System into Engines Level Editor AND Interface.
RE:5 is the only MT game that makes some proper use of PC hardware.



RahulB said:


> Same here I like Framework MT more, and it is not like MT Framework is old it is a new engine, I wonder why capcom will not use it... maybe they will use it RE:6




Capcom is well known to the fact that their MT Framework 2.0 is not strong enough to scale well and make use  of Current Gen AND Next Gen GPU and Hardware.

UE3 will atleast allow proper Native-RAW PC Experience.

Ninja Theory has Licensed UE3 for DMC.!Cheers PC Gamers.Now its sure that It will come to PC.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Eww I don't like the new protagonist. I want NERO or DANTE.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Was looking forward for DevilBringer but i dont think it will show up this time .No Nero No Devilbringer!


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



gameranand said:


> Eww I don't like the new protagonist. I want NERO or DANTE.



ain't he Dante ??


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

^Well, that Dante in his worst looks. Won't say anything about the combat, so far its good if we are to believe the trailers.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



Sujeet said:


> Good for Consoles.
> Dirt On PC.
> Doesnt even supports proper real time shadow and light rendering.
> Not capable of large scale environment rendering.Most of Big Scenes in MT Based Games is prendered stuff or "fake backdrop".
> ...



Lost planet 2 is an MT framework title and is widely used in benchmarking by several reviewers.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



vickybat said:


> Lost planet 2 is an MT framework title and is *widely used in benchmarking by several reviewers.*



Its still not a standard benchmark and its usage varies from reviewer to reviewer.
As I said RE5 is somewhat capable of Pushing Hardware to limits mainly because of its Proper DX10 implementation.

Whereas LP2 receives some Love mainly because of its DX11 Platform which assists reviewers to test Hardware for DX11 since we still dont have PLENTY of PROPER DX11 Titles.Still Its Worthy To mention Lost Planet 2 as GAME- WITH -GOOD -GFX based on MT Framework.


----------



## Arrow-> (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



Sujeet said:


> Good for Consoles.
> Dirt On PC.
> Doesnt even supports proper real time shadow and light rendering.
> Not capable of large scale environment rendering.Most of Big Scenes in MT Based Games is prendered stuff or "fake backdrop".
> ...



Everytime guesswork never works.Please do some research before posting.What you have posted shows you have too less idea about the subject.

Thanks.


----------



## ico (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



Arrow-> said:


> Everytime guesswork never works.Please do some research before posting.What you have posted shows you have too less idea about the subject.
> 
> Thanks.



*i.imgur.com/W1NaR.jpg


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



Arrow-> said:


> Everytime guesswork never works.Please do some research before posting.What you have posted shows you have too less idea about the subject.
> 
> Thanks.


Oh Yeah Buddy I Dunno Anything.!I dont wann a go offtopic.Please.


Now.
About new Dante.Is he completely different from the old One.?/


----------



## Arrow-> (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



ico said:


> *i.imgur.com/W1NaR.jpg


sorry sir couldnt get you whats the meaning of that picture.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

Also discussion about at guys hair in a guys forum, can be very, umm...flowery. Please stop with the hair fetish.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

*images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/16000000/DMC-devil-may-cry-5-16016910-1000-563.jpg


i've also come to know something about new "dante". HE SMOKES. if youve played every dmc game in the series Dante has'nt smoked even once which even added to his coolness
this "dante" is uncool


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

^^Now.Thats A FACT!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2012)

Arrow-> said:


> sorry sir couldnt get you whats the meaning of that picture.



Means he supports you.

Well its not just hair I am talking about complete personality. Newer DANTE don't have that badass look and all.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



gameranand said:


> Means he supports you.
> 
> Well its not just hair I am talking about complete personality. Newer *DANTE don't have that badass look and all*.



Dante was badass yet cool and laid-back,so dude i take it like me you officially dislike "dante"



@sujeet


> Now.Thats A FACT!


facts have proof


> Concerns were also voiced about this version of Dante apparently having acquired a smoking habit, in contrast to the old Dante who its creator, Hideki Kamiya, deemed "too cool to smoke"


DmC: Devil May Cry - The Devil May Cry Wiki - Devil May Cry 4, Devil May Cry 3, Devil May Cry 2, and more





*img40.imageshack.us/img40/8484/dmc45.jpg



*@MOD : please change this thread's title to "DMC : Devil May Cry discussion".the game is known by this name.
"Devil May Cry 5 discussion" sounds misleading so change title*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

+1 agreed.
Yeah I officoally dislike newer Dante.


----------



## Arrow-> (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



gameranand said:


> +1 agreed.
> Yeah I officoally dislike newer Dante.



i support you too.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



gameranand said:


> *Means he supports you.*
> 
> Well its not just hair I am talking about complete personality. Newer DANTE don't have that badass look and all.



LOL.
You Didnt Get IT.
Its not about SUPPORT.
Ask ICO.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

yea the fist usually signifies freedom or revolt/rebellion


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

^^You are Smart commander.!


----------



## Alok (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> yea the fist usually signifies freedom or revolt/rebellion



yes , use of force and power as well...

Ontopic, new Dante looks ugly but hope gameplay will fulfill the rage.


----------



## Arrow-> (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> yea the fist usually signifies freedom or revolt/rebellion



Good observation *rebellion* is the name of dante's sword,and going by the thread's name i think yes he is right i think ico sir supports me. it was his style of supporting me in this thread.Rebel against the odds.



Sujeet said:


> LOL.
> Its not about SUPPORT.
> Ask ICO.


you started your guess work again.how do you know its Not about support.Let ico sir clear it.I am new here but not to forums.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

^^ Dude I know who you are !
No Intro reqd.Period.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

hey, we got a new flamer couple!! 
@arrow-> :drop an E-mail  to ico.he _might_ clear your doubts on the "fist"


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

^^Nothing Serious.!!!
Seriously.I wont let the thread go offtopic due to me.


CommanderShawnzer said:


> hey, we got a new flamer couple!!
> @arrow-> :drop a PM/VM  to ico.he _might_ clear your doubts on the "fist"



BTW He has to email him ,if ico's  signature spoiler has to be considered.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

As if i am the Thread Starter...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*



Sujeet said:


> As if i am the Thread Starter...



last offtopic post-
dude, no use talking to serial offenders


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Devil May Cry 5 discussion*

^^Sorry Mate.
Youre Right.I am over this Now.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

*//MOD:*

Thread title changed. 

Please keep the discussion healthy.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Well i kind of like this newer dante and he's more badass imo. Well i have reasons for it as well. Firstly, this dante has a normal physique but doesn't look malnourished and besides he's a demon and has got enough strength to fling cars with ease. He's a demon after all and appearance hardly matters.

He isn't cocky like the earlier dante but has a punk style. I like his dialogue delivery and they are straight. The recent trailer was kickass which showed how he toyed with the demons with ease and pulled off some amazing moves.

Imo this is a welcome change from capcom as the old dante was getting boring and we all needed a different character with a more diverse move set with the sword and this newer dante promises the same. I saw a lot of new moves and this dante also draws some similarities from nero and they both share that *"high roller"* which was better than the original dante's *"helm breaker"*.

Considering ninja theory's earlier title *heavenly sword's* success as a platform exclusive, this new dmc is promising and focuses more on the character and will definitely gel him well with the storyline. Can't wait for this one.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

How much ever people complaint, they will still go out and buy this 

A lot more just out of curiosity as to what happened to our beloved Dante


----------



## gameranand (Apr 25, 2012)

Sarath said:


> How much ever people complaint, they will still go out and buy this
> 
> A lot more just out of curiosity as to what happened to our beloved Dante



Yeah you are right about this for sure. After all its DMC.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



Sarath said:


> How much ever people complaint, they will still go out and buy this
> 
> A lot more just out of curiosity as to what happened to our beloved Dante



dude.look around, where are you? India
here people don't buy games. they *get* games( a more apt word for *get* would be *_Downloading_*)
so,(no offense dude, but this qoute seems more realistic


> How much ever people complaint, they will still go out and *Get*/*download* this


or might be you get the get/*download* point hence the


----------



## tkin (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

The new dante is better than the initial emo cr@p, but nothing beats the dante in DMC4, that was the epitome of coolness.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

LOL...till until a few years ago, I didn't know that DMC existed on PC. So every time I say buy a game, it inevitably means it is for my PS3. 

-Same applies to every game I buy

Also with PC games so cheap, I don't understand why people would pirate the game. I am buying HAWX for 1300 bucks. I think it's PC counterpart is just 300 or less than 500 for sure.

Either ways, Indian market is not on the Devs scanner anyways. So buy get borrow steal, either ways people will play this game is my point. No one wants to miss a hack and slash game like DMC over the characters hair colour. lol. 



tkin said:


> The new dante is better than the initial emo cr@p, but nothing beats the dante in DMC4, that was the epitome of coolness.



I don't think the looks matter after sometime. Look at kratos. Ugly as hell but people buy figurines and put it on their table  

The demo looks impressive and it's nice to see a new setting unlike the older ones. 

Also I felt that DMC 3 was better than 4. Anyone else feels the same?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



Sarath said:


> *I don't think the looks matter after sometime*. Look at kratos. Ugly as hell but people buy figurines and put it on their table
> 
> The demo looks impressive and it's nice to see a new setting unlike the older ones.
> 
> Also I felt that DMC 3 was better than 4. Anyone else feels the same?



the looks are secondary,people are more pissed with the new 'dante' because of the personality, "Cool Dude" is definetely better than "sadistic punk"(minus the punk part and we have a specialist called kratos)
and BTW kratos was ugly and badass from the beginning,ninja theory changed what fans loved in dante,thats what made people pissed


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> the looks are secondary,people are more pissed with the new 'dante' because of the personality, "Cool Dude" is definetely better than "sadistic punk"(minus the punk part and we have a specialist called kratos)
> and BTW kratos was ugly and badass from the beginning,ninja theory changed what fans loved in dante,thats what made people pissed



if he is indeed the young dante then he will grow into the cool stud we know of and people can shower their love on him again. It's all mere speculation though. 

Once it comes out, people will be more concerned about their swollen fatigued fingers than the protagainsts personality. He seems to have a darker personality but the moves are still badsss


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Should I get The  phone number of artist who created the "new Dante" for you people??
Enough of BS.
Other than Cutscenes which most people prefer to skip no one is coming to force you to Look to his face by rotating the mouse.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

If you guys are talking about young DANTE then play DMC3 SE. It will clear your doubts.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



Sarath said:


> How much ever people complaint, they will still go out and buy this
> 
> A lot more just out of curiosity as to what happened to our beloved Dante



Agreed. After all, DMC is best known for its unique hack-n-slash combat.




CommanderShawnzer said:


> dude.look around, where are you? India
> here people don't buy games. they *get* games( a more apt word for *get* would be *_Downloading_*)
> so,(no offense dude, but this qoute seems more realistic
> 
> or might be you get the get/*download* point hence the



If that was the case, there wouldn't have been stores like intencity, nextworld, etc, etc. Ironically, these stores are growing more and more popular. But only thanks to those people who think Indians only "get" games, gaming scene is not as developed as its supposed to.



gameranand said:


> If you guys are talking about young DANTE then play DMC3 SE. It will clear your doubts.



Amen. Thats the DMC ever released on the PC. And it still kicks ass.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

The best part about DM3 is that it clearly shows the personality of young DANTE which is nowhere near the personality of protagonist of this upcoming game.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

DMC3 is the only one I ever played. I couldn't understand half of the story but it was fun as hell. I am getting the HD collection soon just for that. 

Looking forward to the next DMC too. This is going to be fun.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

^^ Haven't played DMC4 ??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



gameranand said:


> ^^ Haven't played DMC4 ??


either sarath forgot that he played DMC4 or that ps3 blu-ry game box is a showpiece
*i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc480/sarathmay3/PS3/DSC_0220.jpg
look at the box between GTA 4 and heavy rain


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

^^Killzone box is still wrapped.Not opened yet.!


----------



## vickybat (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

*DmC E3 trailer*

[YOUTUBE]nuLfqGdWEXI[/YOUTUBE]

*E3 Gameplay*

[YOUTUBE]jVXMNY0h8fI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

hey hi,
maybe its off-topic but have u seen the dmc anime its after the dmc3 i guess..
and it really shows  a much better view of Dante's  personality..
dmc fan's must watch..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



Lost-One said:


> hey hi,
> maybe its off-topic but have u seen the dmc anime its after the dmc3 i guess..
> and it really shows  a much better view of Dante's  personality..
> dmc fan's must watch..



yup I have seen that its a 12 episodes of Dante


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



JojoTheDragon said:


> If that was the case, there wouldn't have been stores like intencity, nextworld, etc, etc. Ironically, these stores are growing more and more popular. But only thanks to those people who think Indians only "get" games, gaming scene is not as developed as its supposed to.



^^THIS!! for the piracy whiners  Times have changed, definitely. Commander keeps whining about piracy whenever he gets a chance even if the thread is completely unrelated, someone hurt you very bad? or you had some bad experience with those things?

Anyway, is the game coming for PC?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> ^^THIS!! for the piracy whiners  Times have changed, definitely. Commander keeps whining about piracy whenever he gets a chance even if the thread is completely unrelated, someone hurt you very bad? or you had some bad experience with those things?
> 
> Anyway, is the game coming for PC?



OT
any particular reason to hit out on me?
besides i've never targeted jojoD,i only target those who target me 
my problem with pirates is that they don't have morals and even  if they dont have money(or dont want to save money and spend it on a game) they still think every game is their birthright and give such excuses


> i'm not a rich Lad


and the game is coming out for PC, googling is much faster instead of posting here.



Sujeet said:


> ^^Killzone box is still wrapped.Not opened yet.!



so?????


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> OT
> any particular reason to hit out on me?



Just asking, nothing serious, you do that on lot of threads, and how in the world asking something sounds like hitting on or targeting you? ah TDF!! 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> OT
> i only target those who target me
> my problem with pirates is that they don't have morals and even  if they dont have money(or dont want to save money and spend it on a game) they still think every game is their birthright


Well I don't have any problem with you, but constantly whining that the 'indians' are pirates definitely makes no sense. It would have made sense about 4 or 5 years ago, but now, nope, things are definitely improving, Jojo gave the perfect answer for that.
May be you should blame those few americans who were responsible pirating Wolfenstein 3D for the first time, and making way for the rest of the pirates 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> OT
> give such excuses
> 
> 
> > i'm not a rich Lad



What's wrong with that? I'm no rich guy to buy every single damn game out there, without even knowing if it would run properly on my PC, or atleast to judge how the game is. If I want to buy any game, I ll check if theres a demo, if not, get the game try it, and buy it, seriously who's losing money this way? so hard to understand this?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> googling is much faster instead of posting here.



That should be TDF's headline. lol.

on-topic, The lack of 60fps is definitely something the console gamers should be worried about, can't even imagine a DMC game at 30fps


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> *What's wrong with that? I'm no rich guy to buy every single damn game out there, without even knowing if it would run properly on my PC, or atleast to judge how the game is. If I want to buy any game, I ll check if theres a demo, if not, get the game try it, and buy it, seriously who's losing money this way? so hard to understand this?
> *


nobody is telling you to buy every game.so you should NOT necessarily  play every game too(you can though, 2 year old  PC games games also come for 300 bucks ,and wait for like 2 months from the Date of Release of new games and dealers give discounts)
if you go the try and buy way its alright  .but most *download* a game play it,keep it in their PC and conveniently forget to buy that game
from my side i'm keeping the piracy related crap out from further discussions since it pisses many people off and spoils mood of  the thread


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Guys cool off. Yes the situation is improcing slowly and will improve further no need to fight over the topic.

@ commander
Read gentleman's rules to post in this forum.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



gameranand said:


> Guys cool off. Yes the situation is improcing slowly and will improve further no need to fight over the topic.
> 
> @ commander
> Read gentleman's rules to post in this forum.


i am cooling off. see?



> from my side i'm keeping the piracy related crap out from further discussions since it pisses many people off and spoils mood of the thread


----------



## vickybat (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Vergil is back 

[YOUTUBE]42Y2XhkG5Go[/YOUTUBE]

But now he seems to be a toned down version of his former self. Maybe he'll show his true colors further down the story.
I liked the old kickass vergil.


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

The new Protagonist Sucks & *UGLY* What happened to *Nero*


----------



## gameranand (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Nero came and gone. DMC series was always about Dante and not Nero.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



sunny8872 said:


> The new Protagonist Sucks & *UGLY* What happened to *Nero*



Nero was a guest appearance in DMC 4...and also in gameranand avatar


----------



## gameranand (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Yeah I kinda liked Nero. Thats why the avatar, haven't changed it in a long time though.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

PC version announced, releases a week after the console release  

I don't even mind not having a full fledged graphics settings menu, just a playable PC game will be more then enough. Its unreal engine, so I don't expect any hiccups in the performance.



> Capcom today confirmed that DmC Devil May Cry will be available for digital download for Windows PC on January 25, 2013.
> Developed by QLOC S.A. for Windows PC, DmC Devil May Cry will include full AMD support, including AMD Eyefinity multi-display technology and AMD CrossFire technology. These technologies allow gamers to harness the power of two or more graphics cards reinforcing the stunning visuals of the game and dramatically increase the game’s performance. Senior Capcom Producer on DmC Devil May Cry, Alex Jones, commented, “DmC Devil May Cry’s performance on AMD is amazing, it pumps up our already incredible visuals and effects to the next level, making it an even more immersive and intense experience.”
> DmC Devil May Cry for PC will be compatible with both keyboard and mouse, Xbox 360 controller and all third party direct input controllers. Players will be able to enjoy the game at 60 fps or even higher with no maximum limitation, creating a spectacular visual experience for PC gamers.
> Gamers that download DmC Devil May Cry via Steam will be able to take full advantage of features such as Cloud saving, achievements, friends support and leaderboards.
> ...




*Source - DmC: Devil May Cry To Arrive On PCs One Week After Consoles | Side Mission | GameTrailers*


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



> Capcom today confirmed that DmC Devil May Cry will be available for *digital download* for Windows PC on January 25, 2013.


fcuk.what is these jap's problem with DVD's


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



CommanderShawnzer said:


> fcuk.what is these jap's problem with DVD's



Bad taste from DMC4's release on PC may be?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Eagerly waiting for this one. Thanks for the update.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

60fps PC gameplay 

DmC coming on PC on January 25 - Gamersyde


----------



## Piyush (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Oh man DMC!!!

Cant wait cant wait


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

^^Oh yeah awesome news

tech2.com 

DmC: Devil May Cry PC release date announced


----------



## tkin (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Am I the only one who still prefers old dante? And for f's sake bring back nero.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

^^ No you are not the only one. I also prefer old Dante or Nero but well what can we do. Lets see how is this new Dante.


----------



## iittopper (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

KK so Pc version is coming , I want to first know somethink about this game as i am totally new to it . Which Dmc should i play before it ? ( Dont tell to play all!) or is it not required at all ?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Its not required at all but DMC 4 is a damn good game and you should play it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

i hope they have "skins" of the old dante so the new one looks like him after we activate the skin
and add nero in a DLC


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

I don't think so. Capcom don't do DLCs much.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



tkin said:


> Am I the only one who still prefers old dante? And for f's sake bring back nero.



Capcom would probably release a dlc skin pack with the old Dante and Nero, or the modders will get it done 



gameranand said:


> Capcom don't do DLCs much.



Nope, they do a ton of DLC, and have a really bad name for that, like selling skins for games like SF4 and so forth at higher prices, and on disc dlc stuff.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> Capcom would probably release a dlc skin pack with the old Dante and Nero, or the modders will get it done
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, they do a ton of DLC, and have a really bad name for that, like selling skins for games like SF4 and so forth at higher prices, and on disc dlc stuff.


 Oh I didn't knew that. Thanks for the update.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

First review score of *DmC* revealed. Critics say ninja theory has completely nailed the game and outdone capcom in every department especially story.
Gameplay seems to be terrific and it got a 9/10 score.

First DmC Devil May Cry Review Score Revealed | Gamechup | Video Game News, Reviews, Features, Guides


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Gameplay looks awesome

Gameplay looks awesome

Gameplay looks awesome


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

*UPDATE:*

Bloody Palace mode to be in post-launch update for DmC: Devil May Cry


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



Harsh Pranami said:


> Gameplay looks awesome
> 
> Gameplay looks awesome
> 
> Gameplay looks awesome




Old Dante : Dont f*** with me, i am the Rajnikanth of CAPCOM I am the Son of Sparda!
Vergil : hmm...I'm cooler than you ( which means COLD) with my backbrush and more girls in mah FB pages !
Nero : What do u guys think u can beat my hand of...(interrupted  by joint slap from Dante and Vergil )
Dante and Vergil : Shut the f*** up

New Dante : Sup Guys..i can understand the crave is for my long and strechable thing now a days  Rebellion is just so yesterday... I'm with the ninja b***h ! I'm the new avatar of BadAssitude!


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



Zangetsu said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> Bloody Palace mode to be in post-launch update for DmC: Devil May Cry



This mode is good for testing your skills when you have completed the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



gameranand said:


> This mode is good for testing your skills when you have completed the game.



and also to smash controller buttons infinitely....


----------



## gameranand (Jan 10, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

^^ Yeah that too. One of my friend actually damaged his controller playing DMC 4 Bloody palace. 

^^ Yeah that too. One of my friend actually damaged his controller playing DMC 4 Bloody palace.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

This game seems to be turning into a masterpiece both in gameplay quality and story. 

The devil trigger implementation is by far the coolest and seems more legitimate in the series.



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]N2sfmoXGNPY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]kj-C7KLrZHg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]tMpfsI-kBso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

vergil and dante look like vampires


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

This thread looks the entire opposite of at's cooking up everywhere else. Interesting.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Here's the first review. Extremely positive.

DmC: Devil May Cry Review (360) - IGN


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

*i.imgur.com/MUfZ8.gif

Reminds me.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Waiting for gamespot. 

The game is really turning out to be awesome. Check this one out:



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]-zmnj_uN0Mg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]mlM3WU9yupY[/YOUTUBE]



This reviewer doesn't seem to be biased and the gameplay seriously seems fantastic.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Yeah it does looks awesome for sure. I am waiting for the PC release.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Here's the gamespot review. 8/10 by them and its a great score.

DmC: Devil May Cry Review, Page 2 - GameSpot.com

Must play IMO.

The combat and story are the strongest points in the game. Since this runs on a modified UE3, i'm expecting pc graphics to be a bit better.
Its launching on jan 25th for pc.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Playing this game at 60+ fps will be awesome ..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



iittopper said:


> Playing this game at 60+ fps will be awesome ..



If you have a better rig, you can get upto 200+ fps in the game


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



iittopper said:


> Playing this game at 60+ fps will be awesome ..



I think 50 fps is more than enough to play and truly enjoy any game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



gameranand said:


> I think 50 fps is more than enough to play and truly enjoy any game.



He was probably referencing to the usual framerate of DMC on consoles, and the new one is limited to 30.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> If you have a better rig, you can get upto 200+ fps in the game



No these games have an FPS cap. The pc version will offer 60fps and i guess this one will be a bit heavy on systems than previous iterations owing 
to the use of UE3. The game looks gorgeous btw. Should play even better.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



vickybat said:


> No these games have an FPS cap. The pc version will offer 60fps and i guess this one will be a bit heavy on systems than previous iterations owing
> to the use of UE3. The game looks gorgeous btw. Should play even better.



err..its DMC we're talking about, forgot that DMC4 used to go beyond 60fps? Having an FPS cap for hack and slash games on PC, 30fps or 60fps, is stupid.

and here's the confirmation from pcgameshardware.de (translated)



> As the logo when starting the game reveals DMC Devil May Cry is a title of AMD "Gaming Evolved" program, but it runs on a current Radeon nothing appreciably faster than other games - in fact, Nvidia's GeForce GTX 670 is similarly fast as the faster otherwise HD 7970th At 1,920 x 1,080 pixels reaches even the mid-level model GeForce GTX 460 from 2010 still around 100 fps drops at maximum details, with all three HD upgrades, only in 2560 x 1440 pixels, the frame rate at times on less than 60


----------



## gameranand (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Well I'll take this as a good sign.


----------



## NainO (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Finally got my hands on this one. Concept of LIMBO is great and so are the combos. So far loving this game


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



NainO said:


> Finally got my hands on this one. Concept of LIMBO is great and so are the combos. So far loving this game



hey are you playing on a console?


----------



## NainO (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



ghouse12311 said:


> hey are you playing on a console?



yes, on xbox 360...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

anybody got the game?


----------



## iittopper (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

nopes ! game is releasing here on 30 jan . I always hate to buy game that comes after ahem version .


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

What. Its all over the internet and for some days. I have a long TPL so I am not bothered about the game yet also I have to buy a new controller also.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



gameranand said:


> What. Its all over the internet and for some days. I have a long TPL so I am not bothered about the game yet also I have to buy a new controller also.



I am talking about legit version .


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Ninja Theory FTW! brilliant game, takes a lot of inspiration from corporate america.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



iittopper said:


> I am talking about legit version .



Oh I now you are. 


cyborg47 said:


> Ninja Theory FTW! brilliant game, takes a lot of inspiration from corporate america.



So you have played the game yet ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Yeah, and I think I'm almost at the end.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Hmm....Nice, how does it compare with DMC 4 ??


----------



## vickybat (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

^^ Its way better than DMC4 buddy. Gameplay and story are in a whole different level.
Anand, its time to feed your *"Cyclone"* and get it accustomed to some real kickass gameplay. 
I guess you will be forced to change your Avatar after playing this. 

BTW the music is the best in series. Noisia and Combichrist has done an amazing job. My fav from the combichrist ost:

[YOUTUBE]bY6ispdOJtQ[/YOUTUBE]



cyborg47 said:


> Ninja Theory FTW! brilliant game, takes a lot of inspiration from corporate america.



Yup i absolutely second that. Its good to see that the game has indeed lived up to the reviews.

Btw check how this guy plays :

 *kotaku.com/5978697/watch-this-guy-laugh-in-the-face-of-dmcs-highest-difficulty?popular=true


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Hmm.....Will surely play this game then. Also I saw in forums that this game don't actually need any patches at all as it performs really well and don't have any bugs whatsoever which is a good thing for me as I always like to play games after their development cycle is complete.
As for Avatar, there are many many games which were better than DMC4 but I don't know why I got so attached to Nero for this long time, I mean around 3 years. 

Hmm.....Will surely play this game then. Also I saw in forums that this game don't actually need any patches at all as it performs really well and don't have any bugs whatsoever which is a good thing for me as I always like to play games after their development cycle is complete.
As for Avatar, there are many many games which were better than DMC4 but I don't know why I got so attached to Nero for this long time, I mean around 3 years.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



gameranand said:


> Hmm....Nice, how does it compare with DMC 4 ??



I'd prefer not to compare, both of them are kickass in their own way. DMC 4 just like its predecessor had really deep gameplay, a devil may cry purist would explain this better.
On the other side, NT's DMC is good in its own way, everything in the art from Animation to the vfx are done extremely well, the narrative, acting - both MoCap and voice- are brilliant, top notch production values, and the platforming is a huge improvement which was kinda broken in the previous games. This is my first Ninja Theory title, I'd always heard that they're really good at creating compelling characters and worlds(10/10), and this game is a brilliant example of that. Don't give a crap about the hardcore fans and their rant about the change in style, Dante might seem like an a$$hole in the beginning, but he's a pretty likable character. 
The possible downside, could be the gameplay, its amazing and very very accessible(extremely easy yet rewarding and satisfying), but compared to the previous titles, its not deep enough for a DMC game. The gameplay depth could be an issue to the hardcore DMC purists but for normal gamers, its a delight!

Though I'm kinda disappointed with NT and their insult at the original Dante, they clearly shouldn't have done that.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

^^ Did they really insulted the original developers? I heard the original creator hideyeki kamiya ( platinum games) praised NT's work a lot.
What you said about NT owing to characters and level design is absolutely true. Try to  play* "Heavenly sword"* on a ps3. The game was highly praised back then.
DmC borrows combat from that game which is a very good thing.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



vickybat said:


> ^^ Did they really insulted the original developers? I heard the original creator hideyeki kamiya ( platinum games) praised NT's work a lot.



Its more of a humorous joke on the original Dante's hairstyle, but I found it insulting. Yeah the original creator praised it, good guy I guess 



vickybat said:


> DmC borrows combat from that game which is a very good thing.



And platforming too, lot of similarities to Heavenly sword.

check this out,

[youtube]9a31ayE9mpM[/youtube]

Real shame consoles couldn't do the 60fps


----------



## gameranand (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



cyborg47 said:


> Its more of a humorous joke on the original Dante's hairstyle, but I found it insulting. Yeah the original creator praised it, good guy I guess
> And platforming too, lot of similarities to Heavenly sword.
> Real shame consoles couldn't do the 60fps



Yeah when Heavenly sword was released then I also wished that I could play that game, good thing that this game is similar to that game in many aspect. As for 60 FPS, its nice to see that NT have actually preferred PC gamers this time.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

to all who are planning to play on PC, better buy a game pad cause you will not be able to chain long combos on keyboard and mouse and air combos are very difficult to pull off on keyboard and mouse

played till mission 6 looks good so far, also if it helps on my PC i am able to get 120-130 fps with Vsync off so playing at 60 fps with Vsync on, graphics wise not that different than console version only textures are better i think...


----------



## iittopper (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



ghouse12311 said:


> to all who are planning to play on PC, better buy a game pad cause you will not be able to chain long combos on keyboard and mouse and air combos are very difficult to pull off on keyboard and mouse
> 
> played till mission 6 looks good so far, also if it helps on my PC i am able to get 120-130 fps with Vsync off so playing at 60 fps with Vsync on, graphics wise not that different than console version only textures are better i think...



hmm nice !! I have a xbox 360 controller .


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Well all Hack-n-Slash games are best played on a Controller. Seems like I have to buy a new one.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

The Demo on PS3 is awesome. very nice on gameplay, smoothness and graphics.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

^^ If you have a good enough RIG then buy the game for PC, because this time PC version is better than consoles in every way.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

I remember how my keyboard was fudged up playing DMC 3

Those J K L I O P keys dont work anymore


----------



## gameranand (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Yup it was like berserk on KB untill everything walking is dead on the screen except protagonist.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

There is no substantial improvement from console version. Except the frame limit. I guess Ninja Theory's aim was to make the game run smooth across multiple hardware. And I guess they succeeded in it. My friend installed this game on his half decade old PC. And he was getting more than good enough performance at medium settings. Good job, Ninja.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Eurogamer face-off.

DmC PC - the definitive Devil May Cry experience? &bull; Face offs &bull; Eurogamer.net


----------



## Gollum (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

well I have a probook with amd 4000 series graphics and I don't think it can run the game.


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



Gollum said:


> well I have a probook with amd 4000 series graphics and I don't think it can run the game.


Yes it can, personally experienced it, at low FPS though, but it will run ok in 1280x720.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



tkin said:


> Yes it can, personally experienced it, at low FPS though, but it will run ok in 1280x720.



ko, guess that will give me a chance to use my xbox 360 controller again . haven't used the damn thing for the last 8~ months


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

I heard that even mouse can be used flawlessly in this game. Is it true? Didn't happen with the previous games.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



Harsh Pranami said:


> I heard that even mouse can be used flawlessly in this game. Is it true? Didn't happen with the previous games.


Yeah, I am using it, although you need two side buttons to invoke angelic or demonic powers, binding to a key is impossible as you need all 5 left fingers to control the character.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



tkin said:


> Yeah, I am using it, although you need two side buttons to invoke angelic or demonic powers, binding to a key is impossible as you need all 5 left fingers to control the character.



Basically means you need a high end mouse right.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



gameranand said:


> Basically means you need a high end mouse right.


Maybe: Atek 7 Key Speed Mouse - Atek: Flipkart.com


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Well I have Logitech G500 having 3 keys for me. I guess that would be enough if I decide to play on KB+Mice.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



gameranand said:


> Well I have Logitech G500 having 3 keys for me. I guess that would be enough if I decide to play on KB+Mice.


You have the best gaming mouse ATM, it will work very well for you, I have a G500 as well(using deathadder atm), its a beast.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

I came across some reports earlier today that this game crashes while displaying the capcom logo if a Xbox 360 game-pad is connected to the system -can anyone confirm whether such rumours are true or not?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



quicky008 said:


> I came across some reports earlier today that this game crashes while displaying the capcom logo if a Xbox 360 game-pad is connected to the system -can anyone confirm whether such rumours are true or not?



Nope Cyborg never said that. He uses Xbox controller AFAIK.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



quicky008 said:


> I came across some reports earlier today that this game crashes while displaying the capcom logo if a Xbox 360 game-pad is connected to the system -can anyone confirm whether such rumours are true or not?



Not that I know of. Haven't faced a single bug/crash/performance dip till the end, like literally, none! The whole game was polished so frigging well. Kudos to NT and whoever ported the game to PC.


----------



## ratul (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

yes, game is very well optimized, i am playing on Devil Hunter mode with ultra settings, HD textures=on, HD shadows=off, HD AA=off, and getting 40-50fps.. 
here's a small gameplay video by me:
​
and here's the shortest mission (whole mission takes less than 5mins.) and easiest boss battle in whole DMC series, great to earn upgrade points:
​


----------



## Amithansda (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Like most of guys I played the DMC4 too...Well, in my opinion Boss battle seems like got easier this time.

But,Narration gets better, Camera angle looks good, and oh yeah the game is really optimized on PC.Combos are really smooth to pull with the help of a XboX controller....Seems like putting my money on the controller seems to be paying off.

Limbo is good... but again sometimes it feels like too recursive.

Dante gone EMO seemed like a bad idea, but once u get to try his new combos....It will change your mind.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Completed the story in nephilim mode twice. Now playing in Son of Sparda difficulty. Enemies are sporadic and take more no. of hits also being larger in number.
The story was great but boss battles are a let down especially mundus and vergil.

Vergil is completely toned down in the game. He is kind of a computer scientist rather than a badass nephilim.
Dante is way cooler in this game and perhaps the best character design in the history of dmc games.
Combos are easy and all weapons can be switched in a fly. PC port is excellent with no bugs and perfect keyboard and mouse controls.
A controller isn't mandatory to play this game now. In a whole different league compared to dmc 4.

A sequel is inevitable and sources say, the next dmc game will use the all new unreal engine 4.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Virgil is a wuss in this game, does every guy who played DMC 3 think so? Yes or not? I miss him, I miss his badarse moves, I miss the deadly fighting style, I miss the pain I got in my hands trying to beat him in the last level, DMC is a fine game, but Virgil deserves his own show, period.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



tkin said:


> Virgil is a wuss in this game, does every guy who played DMC 3 think so? Yes or not? I miss him, I miss his badarse moves, I miss the deadly fighting style, I miss the pain I got in my hands trying to beat him in the last level, DMC is a fine game, but Virgil deserves his own show, period.



I guess its a yes. DMC 3 vergil cannot be compared to this one. His dialogues and moves used to give chills down the spine. He's in a different universe.
Maybe this vergil turns out like that in future releases. Its being said that vergil's attitude will significantly change after the DLC "Vergil's Downfall".


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Vergil too is a villain??


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



abhidev said:


> Vergil too is a villain??


Haven't played DMC that far to comment, but in DMC 3 he was not a villain, more like a big brother giving a hard time to his little brother, watching over him, keeping him out of harms way by sacrificing himself, when I fought with him it was fun, it was a challenge, a challenge to prove dante has finally surpassed him. I miss that Virgil, this one is a wuss


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



vickybat said:


> I guess its a yes. DMC 3 vergil cannot be compared to this one. His dialogues and moves used to give chills down the spine. He's in a different universe.
> Maybe this vergil turns out like that in future releases. Its being said that vergil's attitude will significantly change after the DLC "Vergil's Downfall".





tkin said:


> Haven't played DMC that far to comment, but in DMC 3 he was not a villain, more like a big brother giving a hard time to his little brother, watching over him, keeping him out of harms way by sacrificing himself, when I fought with him it was fun, it was a challenge, a challenge to prove dante has finally surpassed him. I miss that Virgil, this one is a wuss



Damn was he hard to beat down. Took many tries from to put him down.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



abhidev said:


> Vergil too is a villain??



Play the game mate.  It will spoil the fun if you know everything without playing.



gameranand said:


> Damn was he hard to beat down. Took many tries from to put him down.



Have you played DmC yet buddy? If not, then you are missing the most polished form of the game ever made.
The lesser enemies are meticulously done and they are formidable sometimes in difficulties like "Son Of Sparda".
The bosses are not so except one.

Older dmc titles had great boss fights especially dmc 3. If you compare old vergil's judgement cut with this one, its like comparing apples to oranges.
But i've heard it will get similar in the dlc as well as future releases.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



abhidev said:


> Vergil too is a villain??


u have to see the DmC anime episodes (12) and read DMC 3 story to get clear idea about virgil

& what is the actual meaning of Devil May Cry


----------



## gameranand (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



vickybat said:


> Play the game mate.  It will spoil the fun if you know everything without playing.
> Have you played DmC yet buddy? If not, then you are missing the most polished form of the game ever made.
> The lesser enemes are meticulously done and they are formidable sometimes in difficulties like "Son Of Sparda".
> The bosses are not so except one.
> ...



Not yet. Downloading.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



vickybat said:


> Play the game mate.  It will spoil the fun if you know everything without playing.



I will now....had kept it on hold...coz i loved the game so much that i didn't wanted it get finished so soon


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



Zangetsu said:


> u have to see the DmC anime episodes (12) and read DMC 3 story to get clear idea about virgil
> 
> & what is the *actual meaning of Devil May Cry *


Someone didn't listen very well to the cutscene dialogues in DMC 3


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



tkin said:


> Someone didn't listen very well to the cutscene dialogues in DMC 3



Haah...even watching the Anime will give the meaning of DmC...


----------



## ratzee199 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

gonna switch to a gamepad....implementing proper combos using a mouse and keyboard is very very lame idea....


----------



## iittopper (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

yep ! hack and slash game are best played with a controller !


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



ratzee199 said:


> gonna switch to a gamepad....implementing proper combos using a mouse and keyboard is very very lame idea....



You can but it would be hard. Its best to switch to controller anyway.


----------



## Jripper (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Beat the game. Was a bit confused in the final boss battle. Dude kept regenerating health and was taking no damage -_- FInally figured I have to turn to devil mode to inflict damage at that time . 
Hell of a fun game. Great start to 2013 with this one


----------



## ratul (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



Jripper said:


> Beat the game. Was a bit confused in the final boss battle. Dude kept regenerating health and was taking no damage -_- FInally figured I have to turn to devil mode to inflict damage at that time .
> Hell of a fun game. Great start to 2013 with this one



and i regret it starting in Devil Hunter mode, mundus and vergil were too easy, beat them first time without having my health <50%.. 
i miss DMC3's vergil boss, that was darn hard one, btw, apart from boss battles, game was good.. 
So anyone who is starting this game, i'd suggest to atleast start from Nephilim difficulty, other two are darn easy... 



gameranand said:


> You can but it would be hard. Its best to switch to controller anyway.



i finished with k/m combo and you are right, combos are not meant with k/m in this game, i was able to pull out some in DMC3 & 4, but with the mouse in this game, it's just not good enough..


----------



## ratzee199 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

havin fun .... trying to complete the game 100%...but ...
anyways...will play it again after I finish the first run...also I guess there are certain doors/puzzles...you cannot open/solve still you'll get the particular key/power...
I am enjoyin it....first BINARY DOMAIN and now this one...2013 started with a BANG...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



ratzee199 said:


> havin fun .... trying to complete the game 100%...but ...
> anyways...will play it again after I finish the first run...*also I guess there are certain doors/puzzles...you cannot open/solve still you'll get the particular key/power...*
> I am enjoyin it....first BINARY DOMAIN and now this one...2013 started with a BANG...



You guessed it right. This is not new and is implemented in games for quite long time.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Completed the game in *"Son Of Sparda"* mode. Its challenging with new waves of enemies. Lesser enemies block and deflect dante's attack while higher demons make an appearance early and grow in numbers as the game progresses. Must say, my skills have improved greatly. Like i said, the keyboard+mouse controls are perfectly executed in this game.

Now get ready for a DLC called *"Vergil's Downfall"*.Its going to offer 5-6 hrs of gameplay starring vergil. He's strikingly different from dante. It picks up where DmC ended.
This will decide vergil's change in attitude and how he'll be portrayed in later DmC titles.

Playing DmC: Vergil's Downfall - IGN


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



vickybat said:


> Now get ready for a DLC called *"Vergil's Downfall"*.*Its going to offer 5-6 hrs of gameplay starring vergil*. He's strikingly different from dante. It picks up where DmC ended.
> This will decide vergil's change in attitude and how he'll be portrayed in later DmC titles.
> 
> Playing DmC: Vergil's Downfall - IGN


5~6hrs is simply awesome


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Someone please Edit the Title and change the YEAR.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



vickybat said:


> Completed the game in *"Son Of Sparda"* mode. Its challenging with new waves of enemies. Lesser enemies block and deflect dante's attack while higher demons make an appearance early and grow in numbers as the game progresses. Must say, my skills have improved greatly. Like i said, the keyboard+mouse controls are perfectly executed in this game.
> 
> Now get ready for a DLC called *"Vergil's Downfall"*.Its going to offer 5-6 hrs of gameplay starring vergil. He's strikingly different from dante. It picks up where DmC ended.
> This will decide vergil's change in attitude and how he'll be portrayed in later DmC titles.
> ...



I dont think they have announced the dlc for pc yet?


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*



iittopper said:


> I dont think they have announced the dlc for pc yet?


Its capcom, it'll come


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

Awesome game. Played for like an hour and man combos are simply awesome and easy to perform and so many combos and I can switch to them in a fly. Performing combos has never been easier.


----------



## iittopper (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2012): Devil May Cry discussion*

combos become more and more after you advance new level !


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: DMC (2013): Devil May Cry discussion*

Changed the title.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah......The game is both easy and challenging....finding everything on the map is quite hard and I am mostly unable to do it which means I'll play this game again and again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2013)

Bloody Palace mode released & its free

Bloody Palace mode for DmC Devil May Cry now available


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh thats nice. But First I need to complete the game.


----------



## ratzee199 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone faced any problem while using the DEVIL TRIGGER for the first time? I am not able to get past of the tutorial mode where I have to activate Devil Trigger mode for the very first time. It says press C+Z, tried it numerous time...remapped the key...but still not getting it....
any help???


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> Anyone faced any problem while using the DEVIL TRIGGER for the first time? I am not able to get past of the tutorial mode where I have to activate Devil Trigger mode for the very first time. It says press C+Z, tried it numerous time...remapped the key...but still not getting it....
> any help???



get a controller.


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2013)

ratzee199 said:


> Anyone faced any problem while using the DEVIL TRIGGER for the first time? I am not able to get past of the tutorial mode where I have to activate Devil Trigger mode for the very first time. It says press C+Z, tried it numerous time...remapped the key...but still not getting it....
> any help???


Is your devil meter or whatever on top is full? It needs to be full before you can activate it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2013)

Nope didn't faced any issues whatsoever and I am in 4 or 5th mission I guess.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2013)

finsihed the game.... must say the boss fights were easy. 



Spoiler



What technique did u guys use for defeating Vergil????


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope the cutscenes are excellent too...coz the cutscenes of DMC4 were mind-blowing right from the beginning (from Nero to Dante)


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> I hope the cutscenes are excellent too...coz the cutscenes of DMC4 were mind-blowing right from the beginning (from Nero to Dante)


Not even remotely in the same level of DMC 4(dante making entrance to cathedral) or DMC3(dante bike scene)


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Not even remotely in the same level of DMC 4(dante making entrance to cathedral) or DMC3(dante bike scene)



so..DmC doesn't have that Dante's style as it was in DMC 4?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> so..DmC doesn't have that Dante's style as it was in DMC 4?



Actually you'll enjoy it more than anything but don't expect much from Cut-scenes.


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> so..DmC doesn't have that Dante's style as it was in DMC 4?


Not even in the same league


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2013)

^Hmm...then DMC 4 is epic in cut-scenes  also old Dante was more impressive & cool.
its Ninja Theory's Dante not Capcom's


----------



## ratul (Feb 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Hmm...then DMC 4 is epic in cut-scenes  also old Dante was more impressive & cool.
> its Ninja Theory's Dante not Capcom's



yes, especially when we receive the lucifer, hilarious scene.. 
*"In the end, we are all satisfied, and you are set free!!!"​*DMC3's cutscenes were memorable too, especially the first one.. 
can't remember anyone from new DmC.. 

@gameranand, i think you should change your avatar to DMC4's dante rather than nero..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^Hmm...then DMC 4 is epic in cut-scenes  also old Dante was more impressive & cool.
> its Ninja Theory's Dante not Capcom's



Yes but he is good enough. I liked the story of this game. DMC 4 was also a good love story.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't know much about the earlier Dante...but I loved this Dante....gr8 style!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2013)

ratul said:


> @gameranand, i think you should change your avatar to DMC4's dante rather than nero..


he is fan  of Nero...I've never seen any other avatar of him  



abhidev said:


> I don't know much about the earlier Dante...but I loved this Dante....gr8 style!!!



u must play it man..u will miss the gem of Capcom & DMC series..don't u wanna see Trish in it & the other girl (I forgot her name)
each & every NPC in DMC4 is splendid


no offense but the new Dante looks like a drug addict


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> he is fan  of Nero...I've never seen any other avatar of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains the limbo 

This is the first thing that came to mind when I saw limbo


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 25, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> he is fan  of Nero...I've never seen any other avatar of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the point of the story, you'll probably understand why by the middle of it. At least they have a good reason why he looks the way he looks rather than randomly looking handsome just to be cool


----------



## tkin (Feb 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That's the point of the story, you'll probably understand why by the middle of it. At least they have a good reason why he looks the way he looks rather than randomly looking handsome just to be cool


Sparda reborn


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 25, 2013)

I loved the way they portrayed Bank of America and Fox News/Bill o'reilly


----------



## abhidev (Feb 25, 2013)

One more question...who's Nero?? Is there Vergil in the earlier parts?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> he is fan  of Nero...I've never seen any other avatar of him



You are right about that. He made me love with DMC series. 



abhidev said:


> One more question...who's Nero?? Is there Vergil in the earlier parts?



Play DMC 4 and you'll understand. He was a new character in DMC4.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> One more question...who's Nero?? Is there Vergil in the earlier parts?



Can't compare Nero with Dante...
Dante considers Nero as a Kid...

DMC4 is more of a Love Story....which u will understand only after playing it....& believe me from start till the end u'll be blown away by its gameplay,story & cut-scenes.
just play it once & become a fan of DMC 

to know more about vergil u'll have to play DMC 3


----------



## abhidev (Feb 26, 2013)

hmm....will definitely gv it a try


----------



## gameranand (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah but Nero kid kicked some serious a$$ in DMC 4 and was able to finally impress Dante.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Yeah but Nero kid kicked some serious a$$ in DMC 4 and was able to finally impress Dante.



Nero is Angry young boy and Dante is coolest person having lots of style


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> One more question...who's Nero?? Is there Vergil in the earlier parts?


*This is Nero(launch trailer, you can watch it, no spoilers):*



*PS: Nero's sword is the very definition of b@d@$$ery, its the best sword I had seen in a game.*


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 26, 2013)

@tkin: let it be a spoiler...so that abhidev's fun is not spoiled before playing it


----------



## tkin (Feb 26, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @tkin: let it be a spoiler...so that abhidev's fun is not spoiled before playing it


He doesn't have to click it, youtube vids are by default with spoiler tags 

But, its just a trailer, he can watch it, I also watched it before playing the game, if he watches this trailer, he will find that in the game its completely different, capcom mixed the dialogues to confuse us.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Feb 27, 2013)

I believe that vergil of dmc3 is the best character of any dmc game. His voice and calm attitude really rocked.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 27, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Nero is Angry young boy and Dante is coolest person having lots of style


Yeah you are right about that. 


tkin said:


> *PS: Nero's sword is the very definition of b@d@$$ery, its the best sword I had seen in a game.*


And his Devil Arm, damn that was awesome.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 27, 2013)

can't wait to play this one


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 1, 2013)

Is the game better than dark siders?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 1, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Is the game better than dark siders?



different games, not a good comparison. DMC is completely away from the RPG side of DS, its more about style and combos.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> different games, not a good comparison. DMC is completely away from the RPG side of DS, its more about style and combos.



As both of them are hack and slash,so wanted to know.My friend's playing it and he says it's way better than ds2.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 2, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> As both of them are hack and slash,so wanted to know.My friend's playing it and he says it's way better than ds2.



Dark siders is a different game man, yeah its hack n slash too but both the games aim for different things. Like I said, DMC is all about style and super cool combos, and its a lot polished than DS.


----------



## tkin (Mar 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Dark siders is a different game man, yeah its hack n slash too but both the games aim for different things. Like I said, DMC is all about style and super cool combos, and its a lot polished than DS.


DS is RPG H/S, DMC is pure H/S, no comparison, only a few games can ever match DMC in terms of speed and style.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 2, 2013)

Finally finished the game.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 23, 2013)

i just got the Arbiter [axe like weapon] from the portrait.. but strangely i cant access it using change demon weapon key. dante is still using the Rebellion i am using a DS3 controller on X360 controller emulator. 

anything that i missed out?

this is my forst DMC game.

^*first


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 24, 2013)

^ Well never played dmc using controller, but in keyboard it was as easy as  'E' pressed while hitting, i am not sure but you can check the map of 'E' in kb and compare it with the controller key accordingly.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 24, 2013)

figured it out 

its a cool game! one of the most stylish out there.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2013)

Is there a skin for Dante to make him look like dante from DMC 4


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 25, 2013)

yep.. but i like the new Dante


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is there a skin for Dante to make him look like dante from DMC 4


Looking for the same thing. Do notify me if you find something useful.
I'll do the same.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is there a skin for Dante to make him look like dante from DMC 4



hahaha..good joke
I heard of costumes DLC in DmC  but not a face change DLC


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 14, 2013)

Is this new guy an emo arseh*le or kinda badarse-like old Dante? If the former, I'll not even care. I heard the story's better than DMC4. Was considering it but will depend on how Dante is. lols.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 20, 2013)

Finally started playing this..new Dante looks good...


----------



## anirbandd (May 20, 2013)

the Limbo mode is too damn red.

used sweetFX to tone it down :\


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2013)

did u guys complete the secret missions...i m doing one right now (its too tough to complete)...have to kill enemies within the green circle radius (7 to kill)


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 24, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Is this new guy an emo arseh*le or kinda badarse-like old Dante? If the former, I'll not even care. I heard the story's better than DMC4. Was considering it but will depend on how Dante is. lols.



??? Someone?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> did u guys complete the secret missions...i m doing one right now (its too tough to complete)...have to kill enemies within the green circle radius (7 to kill)



i was really frustrated playing this secret mission...honestly you need a little luck to clear this mission...here's what i did


damage those enemies carrying the chainsaw a little  and destroy the shields of the enemies which carry them (not sure if they spawn in this mission)  so that they can die after some hits later...then use the long combo of the angel scythe on as many enemies as possible and when it starts glowing it deals a lot of damage...after spending more than 1 hour on this mission i got lucky and all the enemies gathered in a newly spawned ring and i killed them all using the long angel scythe combo


----------



## Zangetsu (May 24, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i was really frustrated playing this secret mission...honestly you need a little luck to clear this mission...here's what i did
> 
> 
> damage those enemies carrying the chainsaw a little  and destroy the shields of the enemies which carry them (not sure if they spawn in this mission)  so that they can die after some hits later...then use the long combo of the angel scythe on as many enemies as possible and when it starts glowing it deals a lot of damage...after spending more than 1 hour on this mission i got lucky and all the enemies gathered in a newly spawned ring and i killed them all using the long angel scythe combo


thanks for the tip...but do both Dante and enemies shud be inside the ring or only Dante or only enemy will do?


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> thanks for the tip...but do both Dante and enemies shud be inside the ring or only Dante or only enemy will do?



not sure about this...try to use the guns on an enemy who is inside the circle and dante is outside and not in any other circles to check...


----------



## heidi2521 (May 24, 2013)

Just started the game. I'm disappointed by how easy it is. I was able to get SS & SSS scores in hard mode without any trouble. 

I'd expected better from a game based on a property made by Capcom Clover Studio. 

Also, why is Dante an emo [redacted]?


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2013)

^it aimed at a more broader audience, who are not used to playing DmC. 

Like me.


But hell yeah.. i Loved the game... awesome combo and fluid animations.

^a bit too much red in Limbo, but nothing a little SweetFX cant fix


----------



## heidi2521 (May 24, 2013)

^ Agreed. The colour filter was a bit too much. 

Isn't the reason for an easy modes existence targeting a broader audience? Let the people used to the game play in normal/hard/v. hard etc. and newcomers in easy?


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2013)

^isnt that what i just said??


----------



## ghouse12311 (May 24, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Just started the game. I'm disappointed by how easy it is. I was able to get SS & SSS scores in hard mode without any trouble.
> 
> I'd expected better from a game based on a property made by Capcom Clover Studio.
> 
> Also, why is Dante an emo [redacted]?



there is a reason why it is easy to get SS and SSS early on in the game but as play more into the game you will see that some enemies can be damaged only by the demon or angel weapons and if you attack that enemy with the wrong weapon your combo will instantly break and chaining long combos with these kind of enemies is difficult...if the style system was same as previous dmc games then you will almost never reach SSS in this game...


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2013)

if you install the latest updates, getting to SS/SSS will be more tough.. they decreased the time between two fights, when the scores stayed for a bit.


----------



## heidi2521 (May 24, 2013)

I believe I'm running the latest version. 

Steam doesn't let you play games before updating them to the latest version.


----------



## anirbandd (May 24, 2013)

i see.. 

well, happy DmC


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally Completed 

*Completed (100%) 
All Secret Missions,All Lost Souls collected
*

Awesome Hack&Slash game in terms of gameplay 

The new look of Dante is pretty good..but I like more of old Dante...anyways
the game starts with some rock music with Dante being laid  and the way he retrives his Ebony&Ivory is superb (thats Dante style)...and also his coat during the fight...the new pattern of introducing Enemies for 3sec is done well,tutorials is very well designed which will help naive gamers to learn some good combos.in terms of style I still feel that this is nothing as compared to the DMC 4 Dante (style ) and also attitude of Dante (which we all like very much)
I missed the two ladies Trish & Lady  though Kat (new) does give some grip to the story.

Story is very good as it shows about who is Dante (son of Sparda...)

Graphics is brilliant too except one or two places (Unreal Engine 3 looked gr8) textures,walls,lighting effect,character & enemies detailing all are excellent...even the cut-scenes are good (well ya DMC 4 exceeds here in cut-scene..).

Dante looks 17yr old kid...and very much justifies his looks and actions.

Boss fights are not as difficult as previous titles and also very less but will satisfy DMC fans 
Combos (which is what DMC is known for) are exceptionally good and easy to perform than its predecessors.
The Limbo concept is fantastic and also the new introduced weapons even guns are many...nice

There are 3 DLC's  : Dante Costume DLC,Bloody Palace & Vergil's Downfall (where u can play as Vergil)

Vergil also has gr8 combos & powers and ya Dante's Devil Trigger is completely changed from previous titles (sending enemies flying in air and screen turning white while Dante is red in anger..)

Gaining the style meter is too easy if u chain the combos well...and the most important thing is missing in this version


Spoiler



Dante's *TAUNT*



*Overall rating: 9/10*

and its a must play for any Hack&Slash gamer..very hard to miss


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally Completed
> 
> *Completed (100%)
> All Secret Missions,All Lost Souls collected
> ...


Lady is my fav
I made a sketch of her's a few years back, 4 years to be exact
I was quite rusty back then
*fc02.deviantart.net/fs44/i/2012/249/7/2/lady_devil_may_cry_by_niku4186-d1w12gf.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

dunno why you posted it over here, but that art is smashing awesome.. 

you call that rusty??

btw, are you drunk??

and one quick point... Observe the eyes.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 9, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> dunno why you posted it over here, but that art is smashing awesome..
> 
> you call that rusty??
> 
> ...



Thanks 

nope, I don't drink. Well DMC thread deserves a little bit of LADY.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Is there a skin for Dante to make him look like dante from DMC 4





Piyush said:


> Looking for the same thing. Do notify me if you find something useful.
> I'll do the same.


yes..the new DLC has 3 costumes Classic Dante,Dark Dante & Neo Dante...so use classic dante to get old Dante feeling ...it will change the hair too


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2013)

Finally Completed Vergil's Downfall.
Its one hell of awesome DLC for DmC
Vergil's moves are super awesome and faster than Dante even though Vergil's don't have guns but his teleport attack is superb.
Vergil's can teleport & transfer (demon pull objects) near him (looks cool)
Yamato is thinner than Dante's rebellion but still has tremendous effect of getting SSS ranking style (its a katana)
Vergil has some cool set of moves (which u all must have seen in DmC final chapter  )
only thing is the Demon attack look bulky & funny when doing it with yamato (Dante's axes & Erynx attack are far better than this)

only six missions are included but they are fantastic 

but its a 9.5/10 rating from me 

it will be excellent if Capcom releases VS mode also where one can play arcade style fighting with friends (yeah it will be Dante vs Vergil mode)

must play for who have completed DmC


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 15, 2013)

goody good..

i was reading somewhere that the DLC was dumbed down, only released for the sake of making a DLC. i'll play this for sure


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 15, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> goody good..
> 
> i was reading somewhere that the DLC was dumbed down, only released for the sake of making a DLC. i'll play this for sure



yeah... u will enjoy it for sure though there are no puzzles but still 

also 

in the end u will feel that


Spoiler



Vergil is Super Saiyan


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 18, 2013)

dude, nikhil .... that sketch is seriously good ....


----------

